# i need a ride to grand junction!



## Katy (Jan 15, 2009)

I missed the boat! Im supposed to be on the river right now... Grand Canyon. My group is returning to Grand Junction on saturday March 10th and I'd love to be there to welcome them back and help them unload and celebrate...then drive back with them so I don't want to have my own car there. Is anyone going to be driving I-70 west that day? I live in Evergreen, but would like to leave my car in Idaho Springs.


----------

